# Maui Lea @ Maui Hill



## akor (Feb 8, 2012)

We have 1bd on RCI hold for 12/1/2013.  We wanting to stay in Kehie area as we have done Kaanapali before.  Will also be staying a few days in Hana on this trip.  We have read the TUG review and are interested in any other info or thoughts about Maui Lea.  Thanx....fellow tuggers are the best!!!


----------



## Conan (Feb 8, 2012)

Unless there's a specific question I can answer, I'm not sure what I can add to my review at tug2.net titled
*Family style condos long walk or short drive to lovely Kihei/Wailea Beaches *

We're looking forward to a return visit in 2013.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 8, 2012)

We love Maui Lea at Maui Hill because it's a nice resort, clean, and the units are very quiet.  We recently got an exchange for March, so we are very excited to go again.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 8, 2012)

We own there and are very fond of the resort.  We'll be there for two weeks this March.  

The units are spacious (except for the kitchen).  We love the lanai and spend a lot of time out there.  Views vary.  If you have your unit number you can go to the site map (you can find it on the Maui Hill website) and find out where you will be.

One of the best places we found to eat on our last trip was Cafe O' Lei in Kihei.  I've also heard that Bev Gannon's restaurant in Wailea is very good, but it was closed to the public on our last trip to Maui.  We'll be trying it this time.

Our favorite beach is the one in front of what used to be the Maui Prince, which is now the Makena Resort.  We've been going there since before there was ever a hotel there.


----------



## akor (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanx everyone....we have accepted the exchange and are looking forward to returning again to Hawaii.  This will be our 5th trip...2 x Kauai....1 Big Island and out 2nd time to Mauai...we have also piggy backed 2 stays in Honolulu including New Years last which was awesome!


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 8, 2012)

We have an exchange here coming up in September, and are looking forward to it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 8, 2012)

Luanne, got our exchange from TPMaui (awesome to use them), and I am hoping unit #56 is not going to be terribly uphill for Mom, who will be 85 this trip.  Rick and I welcome the climb, except with luggage.  

Mom isn't great at climbing, as you might imagine.  Anyway, where is unit #56?  

We were there with Mom before and didn't have a lot of climbing to our unit.  We were up from the flatter part of the parking lot, about where the bouganvilla vine is hiding the trash containers.  So closer to the road.


----------



## Conan (Feb 8, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Anyway, where is unit #56?


 
It's near enough to the pool and office that the walk won't be bad, although the way is somewhat uphill. 
The pool is level (or else the water would run out!), so there's a stairway up to the pool on the bottom side (where you see the word 'Pool' below). The pool is even with the ground on the office ('Off.') side.

Your unit is one of the apartments on the right in this photo (looking down towards South Kihei Rd and the sea beyond).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 8, 2012)

That map was incredibly helpful.  I think we may be very close to the same unit we had last time, maybe even in the same unit.


----------



## momeason (Feb 8, 2012)

Sounds nice. It is nice to learn of alternatives( tpmaui ) to the other exchange companies. I knew about TP.
Since I have points in Wyndham it is a little more trouble than using II, but it sounds like an alternative I should learn more about. The resort sounds like it is in a very good location.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 8, 2012)

I believe 56 will be an upstairs unit (I think the even numbers are all upstairs) so those stairs may be the only issue for your mom.


----------



## Conan (Feb 8, 2012)

I added a photo to the post above - - refresh the page if you don't see it.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 9, 2012)

Luanne said:


> We own there and are very fond of the resort.  We'll be there for two weeks this March.
> 
> The units are spacious (except for the kitchen).  We love the lanai and spend a lot of time out there.  Views vary.  If you have your unit number you can go to the site map (you can find it on the Maui Hill website) and find out where you will be.
> 
> ...




Bev Gannon's Restaurant In Wailea ranks in the top five finest restaurants we have ever eaten in (and we use to live in New Orleans where there are excellent chefs).  Top notch for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.   


Sterling


----------



## Luanne (Feb 9, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> Bev Gannon's Restaurant In Wailea ranks in the top five finest restaurants we have ever eaten in (and we use to live in New Orleans where there are excellent chefs).  Top notch for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.
> 
> 
> Sterling



Sterling, we *will* make it there this trip...........unless it's closed again for some reason.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 9, 2012)

Cindy, what dates are you in unit 56?   We're in unit 58 for one of the weeks we're there.


----------



## akor (Feb 11, 2012)

We just got our confirmation notice..looks like we will be in unit 29. Can't wait...even if it's almost 2yrs away.  For now we leave in 3 weeks for a cruise to Belize and Cozumel and then the week after that we travel to Orlando for a family get together at Disney, have a great 6bdrm house rented and then we are off to Aruba for a week at the Divi Golf Resort. March is going to be very busy


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 11, 2012)

Luanne said:


> Cindy, what dates are you in unit 56?   We're in unit 58 for one of the weeks we're there.



We are there 3/24-3/28 or so.  We have an overlap of weeks and will spend the first part of that week at Hono Koa, where we own.   

When will you be there?


----------



## Luanne (Feb 11, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are there 3/24-3/28 or so.  We have an overlap of weeks and will spend the first part of that week at Hono Koa, where we own.
> 
> When will you be there?



March 21 - April 4.  We're in 58 the 21 - 28.  We'll be neighbors.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 12, 2012)

We've stayed there three times and always enjoy the resort.
While it isn't on the water We have ocean view sunset dining every night... A nice beach is a short walk away and makes a nice dive early in the morning. Nice grills are scattered through the resort. It is open quiet and refreshing.


----------



## slabeaume (Feb 13, 2012)

I have an exchange there for the end of May through TP.  Will they give me a room assignment now?  I thought I had to wait til check in.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 13, 2012)

slabeaume said:


> I have an exchange there for the end of May through TP.  Will they give me a room assignment now?  I thought I had to wait til check in.



The room assignment and owner's name were on my paperwork.  

So thrilled to get that week!  I told my mother-in-law we no longer have to sleep on the beach for four nights.  Actually, I had a back-up plan in place, but I should know that the trading companies will come through for us.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 13, 2012)

slabeaume said:


> I have an exchange there for the end of May through TP.  Will they give me a room assignment now?  I thought I had to wait til check in.



The room number should be on your confirmation.  They don't assign rooms at check in and there is no switching of units.  You will only get a unit if an owner has given one up for trade.


----------



## slabeaume (Feb 13, 2012)

Luanne said:


> The room number should be on your confirmation.  They don't assign rooms at check in and there is no switching of units.  You will only get a unit if an owner has given one up for trade.



I went through TP and the confirmation I have says:  Resort will receive reservation details 72 hrs. prior to check-in.  Maybe it wouldn't hurt for me to call them and see!


----------



## Luanne (Feb 13, 2012)

slabeaume said:


> I went through TP and the confirmation I have says:  Resort will receive reservation details 72 hrs. prior to check-in.  Maybe it wouldn't hurt for me to call them and see!



That's odd.  It's my understanding after having been an owner there for years, that the only inventory they have for trade are the units owners give up.  So they must have a unit for you already.  I'd call.


----------



## slabeaume (Feb 13, 2012)

Luanne said:


> That's odd.  It's my understanding after having been an owner there for years, that the only inventory they have for trade are the units owners give up.  So they must have a unit for you already.  I'd call.


I tried calling and they transferred me to a different department where noone answered.   Guess I'll try again some other time.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 13, 2012)

slabeaume said:


> I tried calling and they transferred me to a different department where noone answered.   Guess I'll try again some other time.



Are you trying Trading Places or Maui Hill?


----------



## slabeaume (Feb 13, 2012)

Luanne said:


> Are you trying Trading Places or Maui Hill?



I called the resort directly.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 13, 2012)

slabeaume said:


> I called the resort directly.



One other dumb question.  Did you allow for the time difference?


----------



## slabeaume (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes.  Someone did answer from the resort.  When I explained I was calling to check on my exchange, she said she had to connect me to another line.  But noone answered that line.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 13, 2012)

slabeaume said:


> Yes.  Someone did answer from the resort.  When I explained I was calling to check on my exchange, she said she had to connect me to another line.  But noone answered that line.



What I would suggest, is that you call the resort, give them your name and the dates you're there and ask them what unit you are in.  They should be able to tell you the unit number.


----------



## slabeaume (Feb 13, 2012)

Luanne said:


> What I would suggest, is that you call the resort, give them your name and the dates you're there and ask them what unit you are in.  They should be able to tell you the unit number.



Just talked to them and they said they don't get the TP reservations until closer to check in.  So I requested an ocean view room.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 13, 2012)

slabeaume said:


> Just talked to them and they said they don't get the TP reservations until closer to check in.  So I requested an ocean view room.  We'll see what happens.



Good luck.  I still think your unit is already set.  Unless maybe TP (this is Trading Places International not Trading Places Maui, right?)  Did you try calling TP to see what they say?

I keep asking questions because I'm so curious.    We traded our 3-bedroom unit that has a fixed week at the end of August through Trading Places Maui.  Both of our confirmations (we're there for two weeks) have the unit numbers on them.


----------



## slabeaume (Feb 13, 2012)

Luanne said:


> Good luck.  I still think your unit is already set.  Unless maybe TP (this is Trading Places International not Trading Places Maui, right?)  Did you try calling TP to see what they say?
> 
> I keep asking questions because I'm so curious.    We traded our 3-bedroom unit that has a fixed week at the end of August through Trading Places Maui.  Both of our confirmations (we're there for two weeks) have the unit numbers on them.



I traded with TP not TPMaui (didn't realize there was such a thing when I did this exchange).  I do have the written confirmation, but it just says the unit will be assigned 72 hours before check in.  It didn't surprise me too much because I know that's how RCI works, too.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 13, 2012)

slabeaume said:


> I traded with TP not TPMaui (didn't realize there was such a thing when I did this exchange).  I do have the written confirmation, but it just says the unit will be assigned 72 hours before check in.  It didn't surprise me too much because I know that's how RCI works, too.



I wondered if you meant something different than TPMaui.  That clears it up.  But you should still be able to find out what unit.  The owner who relinquished the week will have a fixed unit #.


----------



## slabeaume (Feb 13, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I wondered if you meant something different than TPMaui.  That clears it up.  But you should still be able to find out what unit.  The owner who relinquished the week will have a fixed unit #.



As long as they have a 2 bedroom place for me when I show up, I think I'll be happy!  Would be nice to research out the location, but I'm sure I'll be happy whereever they put me.  After all----it's in Maui!


----------



## Egret1986 (May 3, 2012)

*Thanks, for your input here and on the thread that I recently started re: Maui Lea.*



daventrina said:


> We've stayed there three times and always enjoy the resort.
> While it isn't on the water We have ocean view sunset dining every night... A nice beach is a short walk away and makes a nice dive early in the morning. Nice grills are scattered through the resort. It is open quiet and refreshing.



I think this resort will fit us perfectly whether or not we have an ocean view.  We are not mega resort folks, and this resort sounds great!  I like the idea of a nice beach a short walk away.


----------



## slabeaume (May 24, 2012)

Called Maui Hill again a couple days ago and Trading Places still hadn't assigned us our room.  Today I called again and they said we're in 103.  Guess we won't have an ocean view, but it should be nice being close to the pool.


----------



## klpca (Jun 21, 2012)

We're here at Maui hill right now on a Trading Places Maui exchange. We are owners but needed a different week this year. Our confirmation also indicated unit 103, but at checkin we were put in unit 11 (very nice). I pressed them about unit 103 being on the confirmation, complete with the owners name, but they looked very confused because as far as they were concerned, we were in unit 11. So I think that perhaps the units are assigned internally for some reason. Maybe to accommodate special requests or to do maintenance?

Btw, we bought this sight unseen on eBay and what an awesome surprise. The resort is beautiful and the unit is lovely. We stayed in an Aston unit the first night since we had to fly in a day early because we were using miles. The Aston unit was not nearly as nice as it hadn't been upgraded. The timeshare unit is much, much nicer.


----------



## slabeaume (Jun 21, 2012)

klpca--we did stay in unit 103 and we really liked it.  It was almost directly across from the main office and pool and even had a bit of an ocean view, even though it was ground level.  I spent most mornings on the lanai waiting for my sister to get up and looking out over the property and ocean.  I even took a walk down to the ocean one morning and it was a very pleasant walk.  I'm hoping to get another exchange into there for Feb. 2013, but so far the dates I need aren't included.


----------



## klpca (Jun 21, 2012)

That's good that you were in 103 - I was wondering of they were using that unit number as a placeholder. Today is our first sunny day if you can believe that. They've had some odd weather system with lots of wind and quite a bit of cloudiness. But we can see the top of Haleakala this morning as as soon as sleeping beauty (daughter #1) wakes up were heading down to Ulua beach for an early morning snorkel. For any future trips, a tip for Maui Lea users is that there is a gear rental office in the Mana Kai across the street. Snorkel gear was $20 for the week, which seemed like a great price.

Do you have a request in with Trading Places Maui? They are great to work with and I know from personal experience that they call owners at three months out and find out if they are using their units or want to exchange. The week that I needed for exchange wasn't available until they made the calls.


----------



## slabeaume (Jun 21, 2012)

I haven't tried TPMaui, but I may have to give them a try.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 21, 2012)

slabeaume said:


> I haven't tried TPMaui, but I may have to give them a try.



They are wonderful!


----------

